# Bean Blossom Blues Fest



## Harmonica Bruce (Dec 27, 2014)

The Bean Blossom Blues Festival is an annual event held at the Bill Monroe Music Park and Campground, about an hour south of Indianapolis. For 2015 it will be Aug 27 - 29, however the regulars are getting there a week early. They have hook-ups for rvs as well as primitive camping. The showers are nice and they also have a laundromat. Primitive camping is $15 / day per vehicle (as I recall). They have their own forum, http://www.deltafrost.com/. For more information about the Bean, you can go to http://beanblossomblues.com/. If you do go to the bean, tell them you know Harmonica Bruce. It's my favorite event every year.


----------

